# 9.43 OH WR single (PLL skip) - Giovanni Contardi (no video)



## antoineccantin (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like Giovanni got 9.43 OH WR single this weekend at Italian Championship 2012. It must have been an amazingly easy solve, considering 15.44 is still his second best official single.

He also got a 6.86 3x3 single at the same competition.

Discuss.


----------



## contacube (Dec 10, 2012)

Scramble: L2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 R' U' B L U' F R2 B' U F U2

Put the cross you want on the left otherwise it will be with the orange

z' y'
Cross: F' R' D' F R D
1- U L U' L'
2- U' R U R' U R U R' U
y
3- L U' L'
4- U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'

I'm a bit disappointed cause i did't catch it on a video,and this is because i'm not fast in OH. I totally know i don't deserve this WR and i fell sorry for michal...but of course i'm happy,i didn't expected something like that.  
I could solve the second pair in a faster way but this "mistake" gave me the skip...sooo luck


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 10, 2012)

If only for the video. Even with the PLL skip, speedy.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 10, 2012)

contacube said:


> Scramble: L2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 R' U' B L U' F R2 B' U F U2
> 
> Put the cross you want on the left otherwise it will be with the orange
> 
> ...


Did you intentionally orient all edges during cross?

lol, I got 7.87 on that scramble (I do orange too).


----------



## WBCube (Dec 10, 2012)

dat move count....

Congratulations!


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 10, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Did you intentionally orient all edges during cross?



afetr the cross, FL and UR were not oriented.
also, if he had oriented them all, he wouldnt have doen the y rotation.



On topic: Congratulations, good for you that you (probably) have been the only one to solve on orange


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess that you're back into cubing now ?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 10, 2012)

Forza Conta ! 

I do hope your Cubing spiritus Santos back hihiihihhiihhi


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 10, 2012)

What cube? Alpha V?


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 10, 2012)

Mini Zhan-Chi if I remember right


----------



## Akiro (Dec 10, 2012)

Even if lucky, it's still really fast! Congrats!


----------



## contacube (Dec 10, 2012)

The cube is a Mini Zhanchi 50mm,thanks to Davide Murciano that let me use it. And thanks to all of you  I restarted a bit of practicing,i don't know yet if i'll continue!


----------



## cubegenius (Dec 10, 2012)

wut


----------



## jonlin (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulazioni! Hai fatto un buon lavoro!

EDIT: Excuse me for my bad grammar.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 10, 2012)

wow another WR

and more sub 7 solves, sub 7 is becoming a thing of the past...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 11, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> On topic: Congratulations, good for you that you (probably) have been the only one to solve on orange



People are Color Neutral and solve on any color!  

Even though you aren't amazing at OH, its still World Record solve so congrats. Luck isn't a crime!


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 11, 2012)

Giovanni. <3


----------



## KCuber (Dec 11, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> On topic: Congratulations, good for you that you (probably) have been the only one to solve on orange





TheDubDubJr said:


> People are Color Neutral and solve on any color!



Don't leave the orange/red solvers out! We're cubers too...


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 11, 2012)

grats for the WR


----------



## Cubinguy (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats! 
I can't even do that in 2H


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 11, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Don't leave the orange/red solvers out! We're cubers too...



i was talkign about this competition. i dont know if there have been any red/orange or colorneutral cfop solvers, but the probability of somone else there (who is also good at OH) is rather low.


----------

